# Any reports out there



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anybody hit the water on the bay or potomac? Hoping to get out sunday, not sure where im going to fish at.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

We hit AI yesterday morning. Lots of HUGE skates (30-40 lbs at least), some puppy drum, croakers, and kingfish. Preferred bait was fresh cut bait like croakers and spot. FB in BW flavor worked good too. We only needed 4 oz to hold bottom.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Fished (kayak) Kiptopeke and Choptank at the bridge. Lots of whiting at Kipto...nice sized white perch @The Chop. 1 for 2 on stripes w/the largest lost at the yak. Keeper was 21"...


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the reports. im going to try an get out this saturday.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fished behind Coast Guard lifesaving station near IRI. Some kingfish but mostly skates on a high/falling tide this morning. I even managed to catch 2 twenty pounders at the same time. Cut bait proved to be the best bait over BW, squid and Fish Bites.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

where do you park? do you park inside where camping cars are?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have 4X4 Over-Sand-Vehicle (OSV) access passes for DE and MD/VA Assateague/Chincoteague beaches. As such, I park wherever ever I want to...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Heading out to AI on Wednesday.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got back from fishing the point at Cape Henlopen State Park. Driving on the beach was easy on hard packed sand.

We caught 18 dogfish Bloodworms and FBBW.

Sunny day, no wind, and high tide made it easy to use my shorty rod holders instead of my 7' ones.

No one on the beach...


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

heading IRI tomorrow for togs. hopefully i can catch some keepers!


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for all the updates. im going out for the last time most likely sunday .im shutting it down. good luck out there an be safe


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll definitely be making another beach trip. I have to test cast the new Akios USA F-15 reel I just got.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

caught couple togs near the bridge then moved down to calm water. crap ton of dogfish


----------

